# I am not a scam person



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

I tried to help people the way that I know to help people but unfortunately due to a member in this group I do not qualify to ask for or recommend my service of winding balls. 4 years ago I was diagnosed with dystonia i recently found out there winding balls of yarn into cake Yarns helps my hands. I also found out that it is expensive to buy yarn I'm not asking for Anythink I offered my services to help people whinned balls of yarn but I guess that is not qualified in this group. I was also trying to help a family of 10 who got evicted from their house so that the children would have something for Christmas but I guess that person in this groupthinks that this is a crime or a scam it is not a scam I help people every single day I have volunteered for 12 years without asking for a dime in another program how dare you say that I'm a scam person what I am not. I have posted pictures of what I do get I get told that I'm a scam artist I am not a scam I was asking for yarn to make items for kids so they have something at Christmas time because the parents have nothing at this time but I guess that is an ultimate crime I would be willing to help pay for postage if you would like your wound yarn to look like this this is what I do by hand it is called a cake yarn.


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

Perhaps you could do something at Bonnie's or Gruber's or Rocking Horse?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Please take the time to read the rules for the section that you should be posting in.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4934-1.html

You must admit that your offer of services is unusual. The forum has been attacked with scams in recent months and we tend to try to protect each other against those who may want to take advantage.

You seem to be asking for donations of yarn, that you then wind and give to someone to make scarves, etc. for donation. While that is admirable, it may be best if you contact a knitting or crochet group in your immediate area that may be interested in helping you. This forum is made up of thousands of members around the world and most who do charitable work are confined to their own areas.

I hope that with the explanation of prior questionable "new members" posts, that you will re-think your harsh judgement of Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Where are you located if someone decides to send yarn to be wound? Don't give your full address on here, just a location.


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

I live in St Cloud Minnesota


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

I have contacted the knitting group in my area they are not needing my services right now that is why I posted on here in case somebody does. I was asking for help for a family of 10 who no longer have a home so that their children have something for Christmas time. I was offering my services of winding balls of yarn for members who do not have a yarn machine to wind balls. if your invoice to be donated it will go to a good cause it would go to school children also so let these made know what art is


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

First off I think this is a wonderful group but I will not stand we call the scammer when I'm not a scammer I offered my services of doing yarn winding that is all I was offering and I was asking for help providing eight kids with a Christmas item since they just lost thrre home. I do Ball winding because it adds therapy to my hands because I suffer from dystonia it is a crippling disease yarn winding helps me to relax my hands. Again if anybody would like my services I would be willing to pay some of it shipping but because of a fixed income I need to watch where everything goes even with that said I would still help anybody that needed help that is why I grew up you help other people who need help. But I will not be called a scammer because I'm not a scammer


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish I have heard about you several weeks ago. I just donated 8 huge bags of yarn to a charity organization in my area. Hope you the best.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ballwinder said:


> I live in St Cloud Minnesota


An additional consideration is that folks need to be "regular users" rather than "new users" before they are allowed to conduct any business on the forum. Reading the rules of the forum will also tell you what you need to do to become a regular user. After that it's up to Administration to determine whether your particular business would be allowed. I'm sorry you had an unpleasant start here.


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm sorry I'm not following I thought that anybody could post in this group


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

I did not see anything about a regular user again I'm new to this and I don't know what to think when I get call a scammer I'm not a scammer


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

ballwinder said:


> I did not see anything about a regular user again I'm new to this and I don't know what to think when I get call a scammer I'm not a scammer


Go to Home (above in blue), click on the different sections, and all sections and read the rules. How to become a regular member is in there. Rules for each section are posted at the top of the list for that section.


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

Okay thank you I will try to go and find it again but I thought this was an area where you could post. But I guess not


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Since you are doing this for hand therapy and wind center pull balls, why don’t you just keep winding and rewinding a very large ball of your own wool. Why do you need to wind the yarn of others?

It doesn’t make sense that a KP member would (theoretically) pay to send you 10 skeins of lovely $10 per skein yarn and trust a complete stranger to wind it and send it back at your expense. It may not be a scam, but it sure sounds stupid.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Crazier than a loon,


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm making my final statement to the OP. You seem to feel that you are not wanted here and it would probably be less stress on you to just find another venue for your request. You did not give enough information to explain what it is that you wanted in your original post and then when someone questioned your motives, you feel insulted.

This forum is not composed of people who are unwilling to help, and most of us are willing to help with questions, definitions, instructions, and support with our individual crafts. You seem not to feel like you were welcomed with your strange request and are offended that we are not jumping to your criticism of the forum.

Please do yourself a favor and try to find another forum or group that will please you more. The more you protest, the more it will frustrate you. We welcome new members who come here to seek like-minded people who enjoy sharing their expertise and pictures of their projects. 

Sorry that your are unhappy with the responses.


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm not a scam artist at all I was offering my services if you do not want my services please do not coming please room remain room for those that do


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

no you do not understand her comment was harsh she called me a scammer I'm not a scammer I do this other help others I thought since other people may not have a ball winding machine that they may like my services


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

I have posted pictures of my projects and to be called a scammer is disrespectful all I was doing was offering my services I love being in this group but for somebody to call somebody a scammer without any proof is not right I have contacted the admin and they will let me know what the decision. Please kindly respond back but if you're going to tell me that I have to take criticism and have somebody tell me I'm a scammer when I am not all I did was ask if they needed my services I'm sorry that I could not post along repost because I have dystonia in my hands that requires me to do extra cash because typing and writing has been come out terrible topic for me


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ballwinder said:


> I'm sorry I'm not following I thought that anybody could post in this group


Anybody can post in this group, they just can't conduct any kind of business until they have been a poster for awhile. Next to your name at the top of your posts, it says (new user). After you post regularly for awhile, that changes to read (a regular). I don't remember how much you need to post in order to get that change because I've never sold anything here. All of the information is in the rules located, I think, in the topic of Help at the top of the page.


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

All I'm doing is offering my services about winding I'm not selling anything


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello “ballwinder”. Having read your frustrated posts on Knitting Paradise, I wonder, really, whether this is the right forum for you. I seriously doubt whether ANYone is going to send you yarn to wind for them. It is a very weird suggestion. The members of this forum are scattered around the world and the postage to ANYwhere would cost more than the yarn itself. Thus, your offer to “help” is not actually helpful. I wonder whether you indeed are a real person, or just someone who joined the forum to cause disturbance.

If you are in need of physical therapy, may I respectfully suggest you look in your local area for someone who can help.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

It is really not feasible to consider winding yarn for strangers on the internet as a way to earn money, no matter why that money is needed. You have to realize that most people who knit or crochet probably already know how to wind yarn. Additionally, those who are buying yarn in hanks probably already have a ball winder. If they don't, for the amount of money it would cost to ship their unwound yarn to someone and then have it shipped back to them, they could easily afford to purchase a ball winder, especially if there is a fee involved for winding the yarn! It is also worth noting that if the yarn is purchased at a LYS, those stores always offer to wind the yarn, for free, before the customer leaves the shop. This could also explain why the knitting groups in your area do not need this service.

I, for one, enjoy winding my own yarn. I would never allow anyone else to wind it for me. I consider it part of the process of starting a new project, plus it gives the the chance to 'know' my yarn. I won't even get into the trust issues involved in handing my expensive hank of yarn to a stranger with the hopes of getting it back safely, or the amount of time and effort involved in mailing packages!

If, on the other hand, you want to wind balls of yarn as therapy for your health issues, the suggestion made earlier to wind the same yarn repeatedly is a good one.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

targa416 said:


> Hello "ballwinder". Having read your frustrated posts on Knitting Paradise, I wonder, really, whether this is the right forum for you. I seriously doubt whether ANYone is going to send you yarn to wind for them. It is a very weird suggestion. The members of this forum are scattered around the world and the postage to ANYwhere would cost more than the yarn itself. Thus, your offer to "help" is not actually helpful. I wonder whether you indeed are a real person, or just someone who joined the forum to cause disturbance.
> 
> If you are in need of physical therapy, may I respectfully suggest you look in your local area for someone who can help.


After much wadding through the OP's post, it is clear that she is most interested in people giving her yarn, that she then winds into cakes, distributes to someone to knit for a charitable purpose. How this can be considered a service is not clear. Now, she seems most irritated that someone suggested she was scamming. No amount of responses have soothed her wounded pride.

As a new user, expecting anyone to bundle up their spare yarn and send it to her is more than unreasonable.


----------



## ballwinder (Sep 22, 2018)

That is not true at all I'm not asking for free yarn at all I can go to the store and buy my own yard I was offering those that do not have a freaking machine


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

ballwinder said:


> That is not true at all I'm not asking for free yarn at all I can go to the store and buy my own yard I was offering those that do not have a freaking machine


It is NOT feasible. Please accept this fact.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It is a strange service to offer. We can all wind our own balls of yarn. You are asking people to post their yarn to you so that is an expense. Then they have to trust that you will send it back. By the way I don't have a "freaking machine" either, but am quite capable of winding by hand.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

It seems to me that a good part of the "troubles" we are experiencing (not only here but in society at large) with hurt feelings, grudges, and attitude stem from the relative newly socially acceptable practice of "name calling". Instead of asking what this op to clarify her request, someone took it upon him/her self to call her a "scammer", which would probably hurt anyone's feelings. Many people can shrug hurt feelings off and continue with their day BUT some people CAN NOT and it eats at them and causes them pain, at which point they "hurt back" or try to clarify their position. A whole lot of unnecessary time wasted and resentments created because someone felt the need to call someone names. Think about ways to get your point across without resorting to the lowest form of communication.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

This is just to weird. I love winding my own yarn, it's all part of knitting.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello. After reading all these posts and seeing they are going nowhere, I’d like one more chance to respond to to Ballwinder. Without calling names or passing judgement on you or your services, please understand that it is not a service that knitters need; we take care of all the yarn preparations before knitting. Please let it go!


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

dianes1717 said:


> It seems to me that a good part of the "troubles" we are experiencing (not only here but in society at large) with hurt feelings, grudges, and attitude stem from the relative newly socially acceptable practice of "name calling". Instead of asking what this op to clarify her request, someone took it upon him/her self to call her a "scammer", which would probably hurt anyone's feelings. Many people can shrug hurt feelings off and continue with their day BUT some people CAN NOT and it eats at them and causes them pain, at which point they "hurt back" or try to clarify their position. A whole lot of unnecessary time wasted and resentments created because someone felt the need to call someone names. Think about ways to get your point across without resorting to the lowest form of communication.


Thank you, I was trying to find a way to say that, but you said it so much better than I could.please everyone, be kind


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dianes1717 said:


> It seems to me that a good part of the "troubles" we are experiencing (not only here but in society at large) with hurt feelings, grudges, and attitude stem from the relative newly socially acceptable practice of "name calling". Instead of asking what this op to clarify her request, someone took it upon him/her self to call her a "scammer", which would probably hurt anyone's feelings. Many people can shrug hurt feelings off and continue with their day BUT some people CAN NOT and it eats at them and causes them pain, at which point they "hurt back" or try to clarify their position. A whole lot of unnecessary time wasted and resentments created because someone felt the need to call someone names. Think about ways to get your point across without resorting to the lowest form of communication.


I'm an old fogey hold-out. I refuse to consider name calling to be socially acceptable ever. I will grant you that it has become common, but not that it has become generally acceptable. We all make our choices, and I choose to vote no on that idea. This is not to say that I have never given it a trial run, it's only that I don't find it rewarding on any side of it.

This site has been somewhat besieged with real scammers recently. No doubt that's what inspired the reaction that hurt the newcomer. Many of us are very sensitive people, some of us are totally insensitive. I understand your point that painful experiences eat at the sensitive/hypersensitive and cause them considerable pain sometimes, and some choose to try to retaliate, which isn't really particularly helpful either, commonly known in my little part of the world as pouring gas on the fire. I don't ever feel that time spent trying to inspire healing, such as you have done here, is a waste. Everyone experiences pain and everyone deserves time spent by others trying to heal it unless it is an ongoing, declared or undeclared war. I think only two sides to every conflict is rare because there are so many different behaviors and feelings, even among the best of friends. I just wanted to weigh in on this with a slightly different point of view :~).


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Thank you SAMkewel for a different viewpoint and I'm definitely going to think about the point you are making. And I do understand the problem of dealing with true scammers. Perhaps we need to investigate before we make judgements or further question the motives. 
The reason I called the name calling (etc.) socially acceptable is because it is so prevalent and wide spread through all levels of our society. At one time it was mostly children or people with limited vocabulary or mental facilities who expressed themselves in this manner.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree that winding and rewinding your own ball of yarn would work very well for your therapy.
It's something you could do while watching TV or listening to a book on CDs from your local library.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe some nursing homes could use your services? Good luck! Ever consider contacting a yarn shop? Even though they have their own winders, maybe if they are having a sale they could use your help.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

All sounds weird.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

dianes1717 said:


> It seems to me that a good part of the "troubles" we are experiencing (not only here but in society at large) with hurt feelings, grudges, and attitude stem from the relative newly socially acceptable practice of "name calling". Instead of asking what this op to clarify her request, someone took it upon him/her self to call her a "scammer", which would probably hurt anyone's feelings. Many people can shrug hurt feelings off and continue with their day BUT some people CAN NOT and it eats at them and causes them pain, at which point they "hurt back" or try to clarify their position. A whole lot of unnecessary time wasted and resentments created because someone felt the need to call someone names. Think about ways to get your point across without resorting to the lowest form of communication.


I agree that today's society is full of too much name-calling. It is everywhere and especially obvious in online communities. That being said, I find it hard to believe that sensitive people will purposely seek out forums and begin posting without reading first to check out the 'climate' of the forum. The OP's posts have been unusual, to say the least. That she is not getting the results she hoped for does not surprise me; that she continues to argue about it does.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Crazier than a loon,


Well!! That remark, coming from you, really shocked me! Tsk, tsk!
Judge not, unless you have walked in her shoes.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

You definitely have a point. I don't know about other online communities, as this is the only one utilize regularly, but this one has certainly changed since I joined in 2012 (I think I joined then). My observations are from people in day to day "real life", the news and our leaders.
What the OP was trying to ask for or say does not matter. As long as it doesn't hurt someone, it is their right to post their opinion or thoughts, whether I agree or not. It is my right to act upon it, ignore it, or ask for clarification. OP is feeling misunderstood and unwelcome here. Is that how this forum wants to welcome newcomers? People are different and some just jump in and some watch and wait and as far as I'm aware, this forum is open to differences.
The issue is the hurtful comments that are made to deliberately attack, attempt to stifle, belittle or bully others. It is unacceptable behavior and needs to be strongly discouraged by the community that disapproves.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

dianes1717 said:


> You definitely have a point. I don't know about other online communities, as this is the only one utilize regularly, but this one has certainly changed since I joined in 2012 (I think I joined then). My observations are from people in day to day "real life", the news and our leaders.
> What the OP was trying to ask for or say does not matter. As long as it doesn't hurt someone, it is their right to post their opinion or thoughts, whether I agree or not. It is my right to act upon it, ignore it, or ask for clarification. OP is feeling misunderstood and unwelcome here. Is that how this forum wants to welcome newcomers? People are different and some just jump in and some watch and wait and as far as I'm aware, this forum is open to differences.
> The issue is the hurtful comments that are made to deliberately attack, attempt to stifle, belittle or bully others. It is unacceptable behavior and needs to be strongly discouraged by the community that disapproves.


Well, it seems this particular OP has created another account. I was willing to give her the benefit of the doubt as "ballwinder," but the things she's posted under her new sockpuppet account tell me that those who said she was a scammer were right on the money.

Hurtful comments and name-calling are not necessary, but neither is attempting to take advantage of kind-hearted people. She should be ashamed of herself, but I don't think she is.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

So sorry for the missunderstanding--unfortunately we have been attacked by scammers and some of us are a bit hasty in judgement. Are you able to get out and perhaps come to the cities? We have a local fiber show here in Hopkins where you can meet fiber producers as well as venders for all kinds of services. They also have people demonstrating various skills for yarn crafts and I can see your ball winder is a special skill that people just don't take the time to learn. You could make some really good contacts and find others that may have ideas for use of your skills. Check out the site, it is coming up in November: http://www.fallfiberfestival.com/


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

kponsw said:


> Well, it seems this particular OP has created another account. I was willing to give her the benefit of the doubt as "ballwinder," but the things she's posted under her new sockpuppet account tell me that those who said she was a scammer were right on the money.
> 
> Hurtful comments and name-calling are not necessary, but neither is attempting to take advantage of kind-hearted people. She should be ashamed of herself, but I don't think she is.


I see that you have not named the sockpuppet or posted a link to their thread. I honestly think that other KPers know what this sockpuppet has written. I will post an extract from their thread so they will understand what you are saying.

the sockpuppet is

creative Crafter (new user) Joined: Sep 28, 2018 Posts: 26 Loc: Lookout Mountain Georgia

and their thread is in Main

I'm only going to post this once stop posting on ballwinder

here is the extract from their thread

I'm only going to post this once stop posting on ballwinder
The only reason I'm asking this it's a person into committing suicide today. On here she was ballWinder. due to the fact that the negative comments today did not help the situation she overdosed I would too if I was called Looney and retarded and criticized for the talent that she had.

What do others make of that comment?

eta

Creative crafter also posted this comment

When I'm not serving in the military on my down time I do knitting and crocheting. I whinned balls of yarn to release stress from the military so when I get home in 6 months since I cannot get yarn here in Afghanistan I will resume my knitting and crochet. I will probably buy out the yarn store when I get there. Thanks for your time sir's n ma'ams.

She states that she is a member of the Defence Forces serving in Afghanistan and will not be home for 6 months, so how did she know that today Ballwinder tried to commit suicide by overdosing. Who informed her of those facts and how did they inform her. She listed her location as - Lookout Mountain Georgia.

Something definitely smells fishy here.


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

And "whinned" balls of yarn. Just like Ballwinder.

Some of the most luxurious yarn in the world is cashmere. She can't get that in Afghanistan?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> An additional consideration is that folks need to be "regular users" rather than "new users" before they are allowed to conduct any business on the forum. Reading the rules of the forum will also tell you what you need to do to become a regular user. After that it's up to Administration to determine whether your particular business would be allowed. I'm sorry you had an unpleasant start here.


I think you have misunderstood her post. She is not running a business. She is winding the yarn for free. I see no problems in asking for donated yarn to be used in a charitable way. She is not asking for it for any kind of business for profit. My daughter looms hats for the homeless and other charities. She often gets yarn donated to her. She is on a strict budget, so any yarn that is donated to her is greatly appreciated. Sometimes people even give her money to buy more yarn. The generosity of people helps her a lot.


----------



## Jules30 (Sep 9, 2018)

If you want to find people who would like to have their yarn winded for them, your best option is to find a local knitting group.

It will feel less risky to people, as they can meet you in person, instead of them sending yarn to someone they have never met before just hoping that the person is a good person and will send the yarn back.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jules30 said:


> If you want to find people who would like to have their yarn winded for them, your best option is to find a local knitting group.
> 
> It will feel less risky to people, as they can meet you in person, instead of them sending yarn to someone they have never met before just hoping that the person is a good person and will send the yarn back.


This is a great suggestion and will eliminate postage charges.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

kponsw said:


> …….Hurtful comments and name-calling are not necessary, but neither is attempting to take advantage of kind-hearted people. She should be ashamed of herself, but I don't think she is.


I must agree with you.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Personally I like to wind my own yarn and I would rather do it by hand then with a ball winder. I just find this whole suggestion of mailing off yarn to be odd and I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

beejay said:


> Personally I like to wind my own yarn and I would rather do it by hand then with a ball winder. I just find this whole suggestion of mailing off yarn to be odd and I wouldn't do it.


I enjoy winding my own yarn, I like to get to 'know' it. My LYS would start to ask me if I wanted them to wind my yarn, I told them no so often that they stopped asking.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Seems Janallynbob and a few like-minded members here are owed an apology. This indeed turned out to be something odd and questionable. Perhaps we all have something to learn from it. As others have pointed out the site may be overrun by unsavories if they find it an easy target.


----------

